# I made this sweet cigar box chest of drawers thing today...



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

It turned out pretty sweet.
I kept spaces between the drawers for air circulation.
I used desiccant paper to line the bottoms of the drawers, that way there's no concern about whether or not the sticks will get humidified.
I started on the project late yesterday afternoon, just got done with it awhile ago.
Most of the time was in waiting for glue to set, really.
More pics coming after this one...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats so cool! Can you disclose more info on how you made it?


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

That looks nice, how much you want for one?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a shot with the drawers open...


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

thats hot man ! congrats !

i think it would look better with Tatuaje box's instead of Olibarf u


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

That is way cool bro.:ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice, I think I see a way for you to make cigar money here....


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you going to seal it? or is it going into a humidor like that?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a shot of the inside of the drawer that shows the dessicant paper.
It's a little puckered up, I need to cut it down a bit more. I figured the cigars would weigh it down so I really didn't give two shits.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a close shot of the outside corner. I left the tax stamps to keep the cigar box feel. I added the ribbon just to give a little more authenticity to the box. You can also see the old hinge holes and the pulled back corner. The pulled back corner was me with the clamps. I saw it when I was building the box and chose to leave it, once more because I wanted it to be more roughly constructed like a cigar box.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Way cool! Is it pretty sturdy? How much to make one?
:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a shot of the right side drawers. I used the original hasps from the boxs to make the drawer pulls. The flip up and are real easy to grab. More authenticity, too.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a cool shot of the full drawers.
I just like this one cause it's suh-weet.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Last, I wanted to show a nice shot of the ribbon.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very cool, nicely done!! :tu:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

_"Thats so cool! Can you disclose more info on how you made it?How I made it..."_
Table saw, clamps, lots of glue and my girlfriend coming up with ideas.
There are glides inside that hold the drawers up, they're also cut from the box material.
These are all Serie G Tubo boxes. I intended to use them for trays in my wine coolers but ended up stealing some to make this chest of drawers.
Ultimately it's going in one of my wine coolers.

_That looks nice, how much you want for one?_
One beelyun dollars.

_Way cool! Is it pretty sturdy? How much to make one?_
It cost about $500 to make, but I got to keep a lot of cigars.
I didn't intend to build it, and it was really made from scrap, so it just as easily cost nothing. The dessicant paper is about 15 bucks a sheet and I had to cut up two sheets but I have a bunch left from those two sheets.
It's very sturdy, but I wouldn't sit on it.


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

What kind of box was big enough to make the sides out of?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I've never heard of "dessicant paper"
I don't think you would want paper sucking the moisture out of the bottom side of the cigars.... Am I missing something??

Looks very cool, and a nice way to organize your smokes!!! :tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

That's pretty slick. I like it. 

Good job. :tu

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

That awesome! Nice job. :tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Very Cool! Are you going to stick it in the Humi?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

pistolero said:


> What kind of box was big enough to make the sides out of?


None. The sides, top and back are made of two cigar box lids joined together. I ripped the edges so they were clean surfaces and smeared glue on the leading edges
I clamped them all together all at once in a pile. So the layers wouldn't glue together with squished out glue, I placed Saran Wrap between the layers.
I let them sit overnight and pulled them apart this morning.
After a bit of cleanup they were ready to be cut to size.

I didn't have anything to go on, so I built the sides first. I ripped 1/4" glides and glued them up the sides using spacers so they were perfectly spread.
I had to rip the back flange of the boxes about an 1/8" so the drawers would slide the way I wanted them to.

I then joined a side to the top and then a side to the bottom (after cutting down the boards to the right size).
Getting those two haves of the box together was tough. The glue was still soft but I needed it to be until I could get the back on.
The back is what kept the box from racking, making the whole thing nice and square.

If I had a little wood shop and a decent bench, this would have been easy. It was a bit challenging building it on the dining room floor.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

shilala said:


> Here's a shot with the drawers open...


*Man that is AWSOME!*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> I've never heard of "dessicant paper"
> I don't think you would want paper sucking the moisture out of the bottom side of the cigars.... Am I missing something??
> 
> Looks very cool, and a nice way to organize your smokes!!! :tu


Dessicant paper is silica beads meshed between two sheets of spun polyester (kinda like tyvek).
It works just like humidity beads once it's been conditioned with distilled water.


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

swwwwueet!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Beachcougar said:


> Very Cool! Are you going to stick it in the Humi?


Yes, I'm going to put it in one of my wine coolers.
I can't do anything right now cause it's an all day job and I have to leave in about a half hour.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ahhh. Like a Humi-sheet?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool, you like your Oliva's don't ya?


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

That is cool man


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> Very cool, you like your Oliva's don't ya?


I'm not a huge Oliva fan, but I do like some of their smokes. The Special G's kick ass. I have some of their maduro's I'm looking forward to trying.
I do like their graphics and packaging and so forth. I think it looks very nice. Understated and stylish.
That's why I chose the Oliva boxes in the first place.
They sure did make for a sweet chest of drawers.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's start a group buy!!!

Put me down for one!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> ahhh. Like a Humi-sheet?


Yup. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Let's start a group buy!!!
> 
> Put me down for one!:tu


Now you know why I didn't send you any smokes today. 
Tomorrow I'm gonna play cigars all day. I have to get this thing in the cooler and I'm gonna play hell trying to get all the cigars organized.
Beauty thing is that I'll probably find a couple nuggets for ya.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn Scooter that is prettier than a sweet baby cow mouth.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would send a picture of that over to Oliva, give them permission to use it on their website or whatever, I bet you'd get some smokes out of it.

BTW - nicely done.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

:tpd::tpd:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That ain't a bad idea. I left a drawer empty for the Special G's I don't have.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

this is a fine project... :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude... that is incredibly friggin' sweet! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

A couple guys suggested I send Oliva a link to this thread so that they might enjoy the pics.
So last night late, I sent a link via their website.
This morning I had a reply...

_Hello Scott,

Thank you for the pic. The chest is very well done. I've sent the link to my
brothers in Nicaragua so that they can see it as well. All the best

Best regards,
Jose R. Oliva

Oliva Cigar Co.
6051 NW 153 St.
Miami Lakes, FL 33014
1-888-432-4427

www.olivacigar.com_

I thought that was cool that they took the time to not only look, but to respond. 
Good people right there. :tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

That thing is sweet. I was thinking it would make a nice jewelry chest or something for the wife.
Scott


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

I am green with envy...

that thing is awesome looking


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Great work! I also love the fact that Oliva responded back to you! good luck with that, and keep up the good work on the homemade projects.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> Great work! I also love the fact that Oliva responded back to you! good luck with that, and keep up the good work on the homemade projects.


The project for today is installing a reverse osmosis system under my kitchen sink.
I took all the stuff out of the box and it made me immediately wonder if I'm in the mood.
Looks like I'm too deep to bail now.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is freakin awesome man!!

I would love to see one of the drawers pulled all the way out so that we can see the inside gliders and whatnot. I would love to do something like that to keep different marca's together.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

wayner123 said:


> That is freakin awesome man!!
> 
> I would love to see one of the drawers pulled all the way out so that we can see the inside gliders and whatnot. I would love to do something like that to keep different marca's together.


I'll try to get some pics of the insides a little later on.
It's not very high tech, but there's some things that are very important.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> That is freakin awesome man!!
> 
> I would love to see one of the drawers pulled all the way out so that we can see the inside gliders and whatnot. I would love to do something like that to keep different marca's together.


:tpd: I was gonna send a PM to see if I could get a pic of the inside....

waiting to see...

Shawn


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty sick. I'm curious how the gliders are done as well. Awesome little project!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Very impressive! :tu
Sounds like you have the makings of a small side-job if you want it. :ss


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome Job!!!:tu

I was thinking...if you wanted to "sure it up" a little "more"...You could use some of those tiny brass rounded head brads...drill first.

Make it studded!!!...http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0030.gif...lol.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

These are one of my favorite types of thread- I love to see what people can come up with and this is fantastic!!

Also extremely cool that the family has responded and taken the time to pass the photos around.:tu:ss


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

that is an awesome box.

If i had any boxes of anything, I would try to make something like that.....but mine would probably come out all screwed up :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a pic of the inside.
The glides are simply 1/4" rips from an extra lid.
Notice how they are short in the front. That was so the didn't interfere with the front lip on the trays.
The space between the glides is exactly equal to the height of the front of the tray. 
What that means is the drawers would not fit between the glides.
I did that on purpose because the trays are a little shorter on the sides than on the ends.
I reasoned that if I just took a tiny bit off the top back of the tray then when I slide the drawer out it wouldn't hang way down and be all cobby and sloppy, but stand almost straight. It worked perfect.
When I laid the glides out I made spacers 2" wide that were exactly the same height as the fronts of the trays.
I used two spacers for each glide space, one towards the back and one towards the front.
So it went (from top to bottom)glide, spacers, glide, spacers, and so forth all the way up.
I glued and laid out the glides and then sandwiched the whole deal using the top and back panels and then clamped them and let them dry.
Once everything dried I ripped the extra length off of the side boards by simply following the top of the top glide.
I touched up the bottom of the sides on the table saw, too.
I actually screwed the whole thing up when I did that because I took a little more off the bottom of the left side than the right. The gap under the bottom tray is off just a whiskerbiscuit.
I didn't see it till way too late, so I just left it. I'd have had to tear the whole right side off to fix the problem and I really wasn't in the mood.
Okay, so here's the pic...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great project! Thanks for sharing all the information and pictures.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice! Go over to the Oliva website and send an e-mail to Jose, I'm sure he would get a kick out of this.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Gosh this is amazing!


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Nice! Go over to the Oliva website and send an e-mail to Jose, I'm sure he would get a kick out of this.


 He's way ahead of ya, read page 3 of this thread.:ss


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

There should be a thread of all the creations people have made from boxes, bands, etc.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats so awesome


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

It's been said a zillion times before, but that really is amazing. I can't wait to get into a new house and get my shop setup again - your work really has inspired me. Awesome project and I second the Special Gs :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

CaddoMoney said:


> It's been said a zillion times before, but that really is amazing. I can't wait to get into a new house and get my shop setup again - your work really has inspired me. Awesome project and I second the Special Gs :ss


Oh, to have a shop. *swoon*
The things I would build...


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Suh-weet indeed.


James


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i want one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

shilala said:


> Oh, to have a shop. *swoon*
> The things I would build...


When it's all setup you're more than welcome to come down from PA and use it whenever you want :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

CaddoMoney said:


> When it's all setup you're more than welcome to come down from PA and use it whenever you want :ss


We might have to make birdhouses unless I can get some more boxes.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent specimen! I like the shot with the drawers open and full the best! Great work man!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Boy to have the talent of some BOTLs!


----------

